# Oil Catch Can Installed



## smorey78 (Apr 8, 2012)

Just bought a cheap ebay catch can but i worked fine for me!


----------



## Ru5ty (Jun 20, 2012)

thank you so much smorey78. I've been looking for someone who has done this. looks great


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

Nice setup smorey78! What kind of connector adaptors did you splice into the original hose? Where can you get those?


----------



## smorey78 (Apr 8, 2012)

ru5ty....thanks...i did it ...was shaking a lil when i cut the pcv line hahaha but it all worked out!
blk88verde... i had to use step down connectors and i think i used 5/8 to 3/8. i will check and make sure. the cruze pcv line is big and once i got the right size they fit tight. drove the car for about 45 miles and its all working good so far


----------



## geo81mm (Feb 15, 2011)

What is the purpose for this mod? It looks good and seems easy enough to do, but what is it for?


----------



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

Always a good mod for turbo engines.. nice job smorey.


----------



## Ru5ty (Jun 20, 2012)

there are gases that come out of the valve cover and are sent into the engine intake to be bruned by the engine, but at the same time oil is able to travel through this same tube and also make its way into the engine reduceing engine life by gumming up the air intake manifold and forming a sludge that could be ingested by the engine . the oil catch can allows the oil to be separated from the air while keeping the flow of air fluid. its a fluid air separator. they need to be checked often and emptied on a regular basis, thats why i think automotive manufactures do not install these .


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

Thanks smorey78! Are these adaptors available at auto zone/ advanced auto? Where did you get your adaptors? My catch can should arrive in a few days. I got a black one.


----------



## oshia86 (May 29, 2011)

Links to the can could be helpful. Just FYI.


----------



## smorey78 (Apr 8, 2012)

blk88verde said:


> Thanks smorey78! Are these adaptors available at auto zone/ advanced auto? Where did you get your adaptors? My catch can should arrive in a few days. I got a black one.


yes any auto parts store will have them. i had them in a kit at the shop


----------



## smorey78 (Apr 8, 2012)

oshia86 said:


> Links to the can could be helpful. Just FYI.


EBAY...cheap...they have a hundred to chose from.
i only paid $20 for the one i got
JDM BILLET ALUMINUM ROUND BLUE ENGINE OIL CATCH TANK/CAN RESERVOIR 750ML+BRACKET | eBay


----------



## smorey78 (Apr 8, 2012)

the reducers i used were 5/8 to 3/8. 5/8 for the pcv pipe and 3/8 for the lines that go to the catch can


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

Watch out the hose you used doesn't collapse under the vacuum and totally defeat the mod.


----------



## oshia86 (May 29, 2011)

smorey78 said:


> EBAY...cheap...they have a hundred to chose from.
> i only paid $20 for the one i got
> 
> 
> ...


It's nice to link to the product that you created this review for. People have thus seen it and would be a little more trusting in buying said product. Just because there are hundreds, doesn't mean they all would be suitable.

Big question, does that can have the metallic mesh in it? I can't view that link currently. How does the oil drain from this can? Is it just unscrewing a little bolt out of the bottom?

Thanks for the thread. Nice install, everything looks good.


----------



## smorey78 (Apr 8, 2012)

oil drains thru lil thumb screw at bottom of can.
will test the hose with a vacuum pump today and see how much it can take!


----------



## rallycar2001 (Jul 1, 2012)

dont worry about the hose. it should be thick walled yes? its suction hose you can tell be the lack of nylon braids and the fact that its silicone it wont corrode. being clear however, make sure it doesnt get hot, it will fade quick. thats just looks tho. its bigger that the factory hose anyway. if one is gonna collapse it will be the smaller one due to vacuum spikes due to bottle neck.nice set up. 

i do agree its good on turbo motors. however, where that line leaves the engine.. the pcv line has a can just like that cast into the valve cover. please keep me posted, but i doubt you will recover any oil in that can. if you do then we all need one. so good voyage my friend!

precaution, make sure those line do not disconnect. even for a second during driving. that makes check engine light. and let us know about mpg change. it shouldnt go up or down but im curious.

and^ no it does not have any mesh. it used venturi effect to draw solids upheld by the fluid moving gasses to rout to a container that will have lowside pressure in the residence of the can allowing the solids to free fall being heavier than gas by means of gravity making allowance of suction having no retort.
then you just drain it later.


----------



## smorey78 (Apr 8, 2012)

on lunch i did check everything out (175 miles so far) with a vacuum pump was only able to get 16" out of my lil system. so i might have a leak some where need to check that out! the hose was fine..did not suck together. and yes when it gets hot it will fade. might change up the hoses. looks like for vacuum my leak is at maybe where the reducers go into the stock pcv hose. it fits tight but was hard to pull the clamps tight because of the type of hose they used! also noticed that there was oil in the pipe going to the turbo. just a very small amount. not sure why there would be any on that side of the can. i still dont 100% understand how the pcv system works on this engine. i have vacuum on the intake side when car is at idle witch was funny to me cause why would i be sucking a vacuum from the top of the turbo to the intake but it looks like there is a valve under the pcv pipe that connects to the center of the intake. so maybe under boost the valve closes and than gases are sucked out due to the turbo boosting up. just not sure how the intake is set up for the pcv system. in most cases u would see a line going from the valve cover to the intake on the low side so it would suck gases out of the vale cover into the turbo and than thru the rest of the system.


----------



## smorey78 (Apr 8, 2012)

rallycar2001 said:


> i do agree its good on turbo motors. however, where that line leaves the engine.. the pcv line has a can just like that cast into the valve cover. please keep me posted, but i doubt you will recover any oil in that can. if you do then we all need one. so good voyage my friend!
> 
> precaution, make sure those line do not disconnect. even for a second during driving. that makes check engine light. and let us know about mpg change. it shouldnt go up or down but im curious.
> .


wait u said there is a can built in to the system...want to know more please explain


----------



## oshia86 (May 29, 2011)

My head hurts.

No steal mesh, no care.


----------



## rallycar2001 (Jul 1, 2012)

Sigh... nevermind. I see that your tapping into the wrong spot... wow, a cruze came in for a recall today, I looked after reading this thismorning Annd wow.
You sir have successfully tapped into the "not pcv" hose. That hose goes from the turbo inlet to the intake manifold.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using AutoGuide.Com Free App 

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

rallycar2001 said:


> Sigh... nevermind. I see that your tapping into the wrong spot... wow, a cruze came in for a recall today, I looked after reading this thismorning Annd wow.
> You sir have successfully tapped into the "not pcv" hose. That hose goes from the turbo inlet to the intake manifold.
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using AutoGuide.Com Free App
> ...


So what happens now? Rejoin that hose and relocate?

Sent from my DROID3


----------



## rallycar2001 (Jul 1, 2012)

well, nothing... lets face it, the only reason you want one of these jdm looking things is because you think it looks cool right? you wanna fill space in that empty engine bay? 
because on the inside of the valve cover, there is a series of baffles.
then a small box, thats your oil separator..
inside of the hose there is a check valve that only goes one way.
its fool proof. i have been taking my intake on and off (see the intake posts im in) testing different intakes with available resources and i am at 12k miles and STTTILLLLL not a drop of oil in the turbo inlet. "where the oil clogs stuff up" i just checked my throttle body as well... guess what. NOTHING.
general motors knows something about this oil catch stuff that you may, or may not know. and that is this-
#1) they really want to harness the fumes coming out of pcv that are or else wasted, for improved mpg on low power demand.
#2) they understand that while under "boost, power whatever" that little want for "high octane" comes to play. 

those fumes drop up to 10 counts of octane count away from currently burning fuel. "run premium only" our cruzes dont care. they do not use pcv or egr during high power demands. just leave it alone. 
intake, cool. it can make cool sounds.
exhaust, does nothing UNLESS removing cats. thats great on spool up and backpressure
methanol, AWESOME. keeps stuff clean, octane boost, safe stuff.
tune, great all around.
cams, maybe, its a 1.4 not a race car.
there is a few things that can be done... 
but guys, really.... dont mess with a beatiful brand new care when that area you may not have all the details.
i just... i care about my chevys, and this one is brand new. dont honda it up like ricers. we are better than that.


----------



## smorey78 (Apr 8, 2012)

well first off i am not trying to make my car a honda. i would of bought one if that is what i was trying to do. for 70 years people have been make there car...(what ever it was) go faster. its what we do!
any of us trying a catch can were doing so because of what we read like #5 of this http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/34-1...cta-performance-insane-speed-motorsports.html 
not because it looks cool!
and if you dropped 10 points in octane your car would not run. i dont know of any cars that can run on 77 octane.
and if i cut the wrong hose why does GM call it a PCV HOSE/PIPE and sell it for $47...gmpartsdirect.com: Alternate GM Catalog
and why is there oil inside the hose and why did my GOOD LOOKING HONDA catch can catch a lil over an ounce of oil after 350 miles of driving.


----------



## rallycar2001 (Jul 1, 2012)

Wow. All I have to say. Wow.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## Skilz10179 (Mar 22, 2011)

rallycar2001 said:


> well, nothing... lets face it, the only reason you want one of these jdm looking things is because you think it looks cool right? you wanna fill space in that empty engine bay?
> because on the inside of the valve cover, there is a series of baffles.
> then a small box, thats your oil separator..
> inside of the hose there is a check valve that only goes one way.
> ...


He is tapped into the correct hose.

Also, this is a needed mod on the 1.4T. My throttle body never had any oil in it but my charge pipes and intercooler sure did. A catch can installed like the one in this thread will stop the majority of oil from going into your charge pipes and intercooler.


----------



## rallycar2001 (Jul 1, 2012)

I know SI says that its a pcv hose. I looked it up also. But where does it come from? Intake manifold. Where does it go? Turbo inlet. Where is the oil??

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## Skilz10179 (Mar 22, 2011)

rallycar2001 said:


> I know SI says that its a pcv hose. I looked it up also. But where does it come from? Intake manifold. Where does it go? Turbo inlet. Where is the oil??
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using AutoGuide.Com Free App


Although it appears to come from the intake manifold, it actually connects a PCV port to the turbo inlet. Not sure what exactly you're asking with "where is the oil".


----------



## oshia86 (May 29, 2011)

Lol. All I have to say. Lol.


----------



## rallycar2001 (Jul 1, 2012)

Wrong. I took pictures.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## rallycar2001 (Jul 1, 2012)

So what im posting is, after further investigation we found that the pcv in internally vented from cylinder heat directly to intake manifold. There is an orange poppet check valve inside the manifold. Its purpose- under cruising, engine vacuum, its open and vents to manifold. (Oil catch can does nothing at that point.) Under turbo inlet vacuum poppet valve starts to close and turbo sucks pcv. Boost in manifold makes a tight seal. And allows pcv to vent
Sent from my DROID BIONIC using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## Skilz10179 (Mar 22, 2011)

Not sure who you are saying is wrong.... The hose he tapped into for the catch can is for positive crankcase ventilation, you were the only one saying it was the wrong hose. Putting a catch can on that hose will collect most of the oil vapors and prevent them from going into the intercooler and intake track.


----------



## rallycar2001 (Jul 1, 2012)

Yes. I mis understood his reasoning. Most people I have spoke with installed those for at cruising also. It definitely will pull oil away from wot. Not cruising. My b

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## smorey78 (Apr 8, 2012)

rallycar2001 said:


> So what im posting is, after further investigation we found that the pcv in internally vented from cylinder heat directly to intake manifold. There is an orange poppet check valve inside the manifold. Its purpose- under cruising, engine vacuum, its open and vents to manifold. (Oil catch can does nothing at that point.) Under turbo inlet vacuum poppet valve starts to close and turbo sucks pcv. Boost in manifold makes a tight seal. And allows pcv to vent
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using AutoGuide.Com Free App[/QUOTE
> 
> GOOD JOB you figured it out. there is always a difference between knowing the path and walking the path. i found this out on Monday when i noticed that the hoses on the catch can wanted to blow off under boost and needed to put hose clamps on all the hoses. so than i started to question what was happening. thats when i pulled the pcv pipe off and looked inside the connector and found the valve built into the intake. simply starting the car at idle with my finger in the pcv hole there was vaccum and when my co-worker hit the gas till there was boost my finger blew out haha. i kinda figured right there that the catch can would only work when not in boost! you can also get a clue that this would happen just by pulling the dip stick out while the car is running. it will all but stall cause you just cause a vaccum leak by removing the dip stick!


----------



## patatewz (Aug 18, 2012)

so smorey78 can you give me a little update on your installation? i just order my catch can and i want to be sure i install it a the good place and plug it in the right hose. can i use your installAtion like a exemple? thanks!


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

How is the mod working out? Catching any oil? How often have u had to drain it?


----------



## smorey78 (Apr 8, 2012)

i caught a very lill bit so far. no where near as much as i thought. there is a valve built into the intake that allows boost into the can and when not in boost thats when i seem to catch the most oil. IMO i am not 100% sure i need it.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

smorey78 said:


> i caught a very lill bit so far. no where near as much as i thought. there is a valve built into the intake that allows boost into the can and when not in boost thats when i seem to catch the most oil. IMO i am not 100% sure i need it.


Sounds like GM did a good job.


----------



## patatewz (Aug 18, 2012)

hmmm on my car i got many many oil in my intake so i think i need this catch can... but im suprise you dont see any oil in yours...


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

patatewz said:


> hmmm on my car i got many many oil in my intake so i think i need this catch can... but im suprise you dont see any oil in yours...


Have a look at this thread if you haven't yet:

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/34-1...lly-admitting-there-problem-1-4l-pistons.html

Fortunately, this is all covered under the 6 year, 100k mile powertrain warranty. Take it in to your dealer if you believe your car might be affected.


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

Maybe can is required if you plan on running higher boost pressures. Im sure gm system is plenty enough for stock boost. Doas anyone know if a can is recommended when running a trifecta tune?


----------



## patatewz (Aug 18, 2012)

its seem to be some blow by, so i will try the catch can. I will keep you updated.


----------



## smorey78 (Apr 8, 2012)

AutumnCruzeRS said:


> Maybe can is required if you plan on running higher boost pressures. Im sure gm system is plenty enough for stock boost. Doas anyone know if a can is recommended when running a trifecta tune?


i am tuned with higher boost


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

smorey78 said:


> i am tuned with higher boost


Are you using a catch can? Does running a tune recommend the use of one?


----------



## engr_joel (Nov 6, 2012)

any one install a oil catch can for a 1.8L engine cruze? need help for installation, im confused to the line,, please help,,, many thanks


----------



## engr_joel (Nov 6, 2012)

Hi smorey, can you please help me for my cruze 1.8L engine on how to install the oil catch can, im confused where is the PCV, a picture would be a great help, many thanks


----------



## smorey78 (Apr 8, 2012)

engr_joel said:


> Hi smorey, can you please help me for my cruze 1.8L engine on how to install the oil catch can, im confused where is the PCV, a picture would be a great help, many thanks


mine is installed on my 1.4t. i have to look at the 1.8L i will get back to you


----------



## engr_joel (Nov 6, 2012)

smorey78 said:


> mine is installed on my 1.4t. i have to look at the 1.8L i will get back to you



thanks looking forward some picture where to install, just pin point where is the hoses from intake to PCV, many thanks,,


----------



## smorey78 (Apr 8, 2012)

engr_joel said:


> thanks looking forward some picture where to install, just pin point where is the hoses from intake to PCV, many thanks,,










this is the line you will cut into for the pcv catch can


----------



## engr_joel (Nov 6, 2012)

smorey78 said:


> View attachment 8674
> 
> this is the line you will cut into for the pcv catch can


many thanks, where you get this one? can you please send a link? just to make sure, thanks again


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

Any updates on the use of the catch can?


----------



## patatewz (Aug 18, 2012)

no oil in mine 5000 km.


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

Any oil accumulation in your catch cans?


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

Any updates on you catch can users. Any significant oil catching?


----------



## smorey78 (Apr 8, 2012)

no. i removed mine cause of the design of the pcv system with a turbo will not use the catch can the way it is designed to work


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

By chance have you looked at your turbo inlet and throttle body inlet for any excessive oil from pcv tube.


----------



## smorey78 (Apr 8, 2012)

yes the oil in the pcv tube is normal. the pcv system under boost flows thru the valve cover and engine block. when not in boost the valve in the intake closes and now flows thru the pcv tube.


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

smorey78 said:


> yes the oil in the pcv tube is normal. the pcv system under boost flows thru the valve cover and engine block. when not in boost the valve in the intake closes and now flows thru the pcv tube.


I was thinking that the PCV worked opposite of what you said. I thought flow through the PCV hose was when under boost. The reason I thought this was Ive removed the hose at intake manifold while engine was at idle and air seemed to be sucking into manifold not tube.


----------



## speedy_t (Apr 29, 2014)

Was doing some research on cans, and stumbled across this. This thread makes me laugh.

You shouldn't really NEED an OCC unless you're direct injected, or unless you're overboosting. 

The Chevy Cruze is not a performance car, nor is the EcoTec a performance engine. Chevy knows that, and they've made necessary modifications to the PCV system accommodations for the turbo.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

speedy_t said:


> Was doing some research on cans, and stumbled across this. This thread makes me laugh.
> 
> You shouldn't really NEED an OCC unless you're direct injected, or unless you're overboosting.
> 
> The Chevy Cruze is not a performance car, nor is the EcoTec a performance engine. Chevy knows that, and they've made necessary modifications to the PCV system accommodations for the turbo.


They should have made the "reliability" mod to that valve cover while they were at it...

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## joe231 (Jun 25, 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=GO2i6nyBuVk 
So did you catch any oil? because you need to modify it to work or else its junk. see link below. 
How To: Another DIY Catch Can mod - Dual, with baffles and extended inlet tube - evolutionm.net


----------



## Dragonsys (May 27, 2013)

speedy_t said:


> The Chevy Cruze is not a performance car, nor is the EcoTec a performance engine.


You need to qualify this statement better. The EcoTec Family does in fact have race engines in there. There was a 1000hp EcoTec 2.0 put out by GM for Drag Racing, for example. Also, think along the lines of the Cobalt SS, that had an EcoTec engine as well.

Now the 1.4l EcoTec in the Cruze is not a performance engine, but that does not mean the entire EcoTec family falls in line with it.

Also, what the **** does an Oil Catch Can have to do with whether or not the car has a performance engine or not? An OCC is used in a lot of non-performace cars as a way to extend the life of the engine by capturing excess oil and not allowing it to cake up and require cleaning to make the engine run better and choke.


----------



## joe231 (Jun 25, 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?featur...&v=GO2i6nyBuVk 
So did you catch any oil? because you need to modify it to work or else its junk. see link below. 
How To: Another DIY Catch Can mod - Dual, with baffles and extended inlet tube - evolutionm.net 
after modifications the catch can will work. 

what a catch can does is collects oil that the pcv system sucks up. instead of it going into your intake it goes in the catch can. personally, i think all cars should have one. vettes have them.​


----------



## speedy_t (Apr 29, 2014)

Dragonsys said:


> You need to qualify this statement better. The EcoTec Family does in fact have race engines in there. There was a 1000hp EcoTec 2.0 put out by GM for Drag Racing, for example. Also, think along the lines of the Cobalt SS, that had an EcoTec engine as well.
> 
> Now the 1.4l EcoTec in the Cruze is not a performance engine, but that does not mean the entire EcoTec family falls in line with it.
> 
> Also, what the **** does an Oil Catch Can have to do with whether or not the car has a performance engine or not? An OCC is used in a lot of non-performace cars as a way to extend the life of the engine by capturing excess oil and not allowing it to cake up and require cleaning to make the engine run better and choke.


Actually, an OCC is less common on everyday cars. An air/oil separator is used quite frequently, but not an OCC. An OCC needs to be emptied preferably every oil change = extra maintainence. The goal from the factory is to make the car require as little maintenance as possible.


----------



## Manny_NotTheStig (Feb 4, 2015)

Sorry to resurrect this old topic but I'm looking at installing one for my cruze that I'm buying tomorrow. I've read through all the post and the consensus is that this is needed to longevity of engines belonging to people like me who a heavy right foot and I'm planning on doing a trifecta tune. My question is, does installing this affect manufacturer warranty? My cruze is only going to have 12000 miles on it.


----------

